# Router template inlay



## V Garry (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry, I'm not at all familiar with using a forum, but when in need!
Got here by searching for a router inlay video. Started experimenting today with cutting an inlay with a bushing and template. Pretty much destroyed the inlay piece. Still using scrap wood. Not sure how to control the dimensional difference and depth from inlay to inset.
I'm using a Jasper plastic bow-tie template. Instruction says to cut inset using bushing and to cut inlay without the bushing. Question is, won't the bit cut up the template without the bushing? 
I'm using a Triton router and Triton bushing set.
I welcome any direction.
Thanks,
V Garry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Garry, good to have on board. Someone will be around shortly that can help
your situation. I am kinda new myself and am just about routers and such.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

V Garry said:


> Hi,
> Sorry, I'm not at all familiar with using a forum, but when in need!
> Got here by searching for a router inlay video. Started experimenting today with cutting an inlay with a bushing and template. Pretty much destroyed the inlay piece. Still using scrap wood. Not sure how to control the dimensional difference and depth from inlay to inset.
> I'm using a Jasper plastic bow-tie template. Instruction says to cut inset using bushing and to cut inlay without the bushing. Question is, won't the bit cut up the template without the bushing?
> ...


NO, the bit will not tear up the template because the bushing is to snap off a template guide. The template guide the bushing comes off of keeps the bit from hitting the template.

You need two template guides or two patterns to make an inlay work. In short the snap off bushing acts as the larger size template guide and when taken off you use the template guide the bushing came off of as the second smaller template guide. 

The inlay kit is just a way not to have to remove the template guide and put on the second template guide, saving time and hassle. The inlay kit just gives you a two in one template guide. 

DO not confuse a bushing with a template guide. The bushing snaps on and off the template guide. I think you may be using a template guide and then no template guide which will not work:

Go here and read the instructions:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM24inlay.pdf

If you do not have the inlay kit with the snap on bushing you can use one template guide for the pocket and one template guide for the inset piece. Use the template guides on the chart posted by Bobj3 shown below, it works well:

The formula for using two differnt template guides is: the the recess(pocket) template guide size, minus twice the router bit diameter, equals the recess template guide size.

Some people do interchange the terms bushing and template guide, but it makes it confusing. To me a bushing snaps on and off something changing its size. A Template bushing snaps on or off a template guide. If a template guide is called a bushing its pretty difficult to explain the snap on bushing method for an inlay kit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Garry

Inlays are fun to do with the router, many ways to do it,,
Here's a link or two you may want to read.  see below

The real key is to have the RIGHT guides and the OFF set bushing...and to set the router up just right, the bit must be on dead center of the guides..

You may want to pickup one of the MilesCraft inlay kits ,it will have all you need,, check out the link below, posted by Bob
You don't want to drag your feet on this one, it will not last long.. 
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=92001#post92001
******
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1i6dUmi9xg
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/5753-butch-maynard-post91676.html
********

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=90767#post90767

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/

========



V Garry said:


> Hi,
> Sorry, I'm not at all familiar with using a forum, but when in need!
> Got here by searching for a router inlay video. Started experimenting today with cutting an inlay with a bushing and template. Pretty much destroyed the inlay piece. Still using scrap wood. Not sure how to control the dimensional difference and depth from inlay to inset.
> I'm using a Jasper plastic bow-tie template. Instruction says to cut inset using bushing and to cut inlay without the bushing. Question is, won't the bit cut up the template without the bushing?
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

A newbie should not go for the Signcrafter. It could scare them away. I have both and its tough to use. Personally I consider it crap. Unless you are experienced and patient I do not recommend it.

The Design Inlay kit is different and I actually use one, but many others tend to have a love hate relationship with the thing. I like this one from Milescraft though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

The inlay kit from MilesCraft is one of the easiest ones to use almost no learning curve needed 

It's so easy they just have a just a 1 1/2 min. video showing how to use it, that's easy ...plus it comes with bow ties templates 
And because he has a Triton router that's a real pain to setup for the inlays..it should do the trick for him.. 

Just as a side note*** you will see a hold down board for the MilesCraft jigs I made one like it and I use the standard clamps and drilled out the pins on the slide bar so I can take them down and just pop them in the holes..works great for holding items down and it place...I use in on my WorkMate..


======


======



nickao65 said:


> A newbie should not go for the Signcrafter. It could scare them away. I have both and its tough to use. Personally I consider it crap. Unless you are experienced and patient I do not recommend it.
> 
> The Design Inlay kit is different and I actually use one, but many others tend to have a love hate relationship with the thing. I like this one from Milescraft though.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, I like the Design kit, but I do not like the Milescraft number and letter setup for the Signcrafter at all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I said the same thing, then I rework the jig just a little bit now it's great..I see they now have a upgrade kit for it and they used one or two of my reworks   

======





nickao65 said:


> Yes, I like the Design kit, but I do not like the Milescraft number and letter setup for the Signcrafter at all.


----------

